# looking for an extra hand



## rlwheeler1

Hi all I have a job coming up near lancaster,Pa it's 20 acres of walnut cherry black walnut, black oak, oak and poplar. I'm in need of an expierenced cutter. the only stipulation is you won't get paid till the job is done since thats when I get paid. Thanks contact me with any other questions


----------



## ozarktreeman

Are you contractor or subcontractor?


----------



## Gologit

rlwheeler1 said:


> Hi all I have a job coming up near lancaster,Pa it's 20 acres of walnut cherry black walnut, black oak, oak and poplar. I'm in need of an expierenced cutter. the only stipulation is you won't get paid till the job is done since thats when I get paid. Thanks contact me with any other questions



You want an _experienced_ cutter but you won't pay him until _you_ get paid? No offense, but to get anybody that knows what they're doing you'll have to throw some money down first.

Are you paying day wages or busheling? If you're busheling is it by the foot or the ton?


----------



## treemandan

Yes, this ad inspires no confidence in me whatsoever. I would offer to help if it did.


----------



## Gologit

treemandan said:


> Yes, this ad inspires no confidence in me whatsoever. I would offer to help if it did.



Yeah, it's way too far for me to travel. I was just curious about what kind of deal it was. I've been snookered pretty good on those "I'll pay you when I get paid" jobs...but not lately.

Maybe the OP is a newby just starting out and doesn't have any cash flow yet. I'd still be curious about the pay, though. Our day money out here isn't the greatest but we can usually make a living on it.


----------



## rlwheeler1

I am just starting out and out of the two guys I was counting on to help fall the trees one doesn't want to do it because twenty acres is just to "big"( man I can't stand the city folk out here on the east coast) which is why I posted on here looking for another cutter. The other one hasn't got back off leave in New York yet but he should be good and my wife is going to operate the skidder and she may cut some she hasn't done so in awhile since we left Oregon which was going on six years ago. But this is just kinda a side job thing until I get out of the Marine corps and move back to Oregon and can get started with a company and work my way up before I start a serious company. Also as pay goes we are getting 30% of the profit from the timber sale and we are spliting it evenly between all of us doing the work.


----------



## Gologit

rlwheeler1 said:


> I am just starting out and out of the two guys I was counting on to help fall the trees one doesn't want to do it because twenty acres is just to "big"( man I can't stand the city folk out here on the east coast) which is why I posted on here looking for another cutter. The other one hasn't got back off leave in New York yet but he should be good and my wife is going to operate the skidder and she may cut some she hasn't done so in awhile since we left Oregon which was going on six years ago. But this is just kinda a side job thing until I get out of the Marine corps and move back to Oregon and can get started with a company and work my way up before I start a serious company. Also as pay goes we are getting 30% of the profit from the timber sale and we are spliting it evenly between all of us doing the work.



Sounds like you have a full plate there. Good luck to you.


----------



## cuznguido

No offense Marine, but you gonna need all the luck you can get on that job. Sharing 30% of the "profit" is a short trip to the poor house.


----------



## rlwheeler1

I know I'm just trying to get some more expierence and get references I can use to get future jobs and it all depends on if I hear back from the buyers that I've contacted since the ones he has been talking to sound sketchy even though they are offering what sounds like decent money $7500 -$9000 a load depending on the species and quality. But I guess worse case scenario it'll atleast be a good learning expierence just learning to deal with sawmills which is a pain in the ass near the holidays and learning what my crew mainly my wife and I are capable of doing and what equipment works best.


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER

Shot U a p.m.


----------



## NCTREE

rlwheeler1 said:


> I know I'm just trying to get some more expierence and get references I can use to get future jobs and it all depends on if I hear back from the buyers that I've contacted since the ones he has been talking to sound sketchy even though they are offering what sounds like decent money $7500 -$9000 a load depending on the species and quality. But I guess worse case scenario it'll atleast be a good learning expierence just learning to deal with sawmills which is a pain in the ass near the holidays and learning what my crew mainly my wife and I are capable of doing and what equipment works best.



Sounds like a high price for a load of timber are you sure you can get 7500 to 9000 a load. Doesn't seem right considering the price of timber sucks right now and timber in general in southeastern pa is not spectacular. Did you cruise it to see what kind of species, volume, and grade was. Yeah it's sounds like a learning experience to me, how to get shafted. I would be careful with this and make sure you do your homework before you jump.


----------



## RVALUE

NCTREE said:


> Sounds like a high price for a load of timber are you sure you can get 7500 to 9000 a load. Doesn't seem right considering the price of timber sucks right now and timber in general in southeastern pa is not spectacular. Did you cruise it to see what kind of species, volume, and grade was. Yeah it's sounds like a learning experience to me, how to get shafted. I would be careful with this and make sure you do your homework before you jump.



Ditto


----------



## rlwheeler1

I'm goin up there this weekend and the guy I've been talkin that is interested in buying it is suppose to be calling me on monday to discuss prices but after talking to the landowner more he seems kinda shaky and I would have liked to start almost a week ago then I would have had my whole two weeks of leave to work since im sure it'll take a little while to fall 20 acres. So yeah I really don't think I will be taking this job. Oh well I haver a couple small jobs ythat are atleast in the same state as me that should only take a weekend to fall.


----------



## Gologit

rlwheeler1 said:


> I'm goin up there this weekend and the guy I've been talkin that is interested in buying it is suppose to be calling me on monday to discuss prices but after talking to the landowner more he seems kinda shaky and I would have liked to start almost a week ago then I would have had my whole two weeks of leave to work since im sure it'll take a little while to fall 20 acres. So yeah I really don't think I will be taking this job. Oh well I haver a couple small jobs ythat are atleast in the same state as me that should only take a weekend to fall.



That sounds like a good plan. It's tough to get started in this business but sometimes it's tough even for those who have done it awhile. Maybe you can find some way to work with loggers in your area who are more familiar with what's really going on.

I don't know anything about logging in your part of the country but I do know that log buyers and mills and even savvy landowners can spot a rookie logger a mile away. They won't all cheat you but there are always a few who'll take advantage of your inexperience.

LOL...education can be expensive, just don't let it bankrupt you.


----------



## rlwheeler1

Thanks ya'll for your input. I'm glad I put this post up just for the fact that I got good advice from ya'll I probally would have went in there and ended up working my ass off falling his 20 acres and got nothin out of it. I really can't wait to get back to Oregon and start out again. Once again thanks ya'll for your input.


----------



## treemandan




----------



## timbertree

*20 acreas*

shot you a pm


----------



## treejock1

I could use the work but cant come out there for nothing. If you can figure out a way to pay me weekly I'd be glad to help ya out. I have saws, climbing/rigging gear and 20 yrs exp.


----------



## rlwheeler1

The job isn't happening anymore. The landowner wouldn't return phone calls or emails.


----------



## RVALUE

Uriah from the AR GTG used to work with a carpenters helper that only had one arm. Said he was pretty good for only one arm. He was actually the extra hand on the crew. I guess he was no different than a beer drinker.


----------



## outonalimbts

*20 acres in 14 days, that is hauling ass!*

I have done some USDA contract thinning 12 acres in 18 Days on a 35% slope. Mad dashing all day long, the idea was that I would get 100% of the profit, but the saw mill screwed me good. I ended up making the lousy clearing rate from the government, then shafted good and made less than transport for the logs themselves. 

Be very careful, this is the kind of deal it sounds like. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## happycamper

*free firewood*



rlwheeler1 said:


> Hi all I have a job coming up near lancaster,Pa it's 20 acres of walnut cherry black walnut, black oak, oak and poplar. I'm in need of an expierenced cutter. the only stipulation is you won't get paid till the job is done since thats when I get paid. Thanks contact me with any other questions



you have a job coming up in lancaster 
do you give a way free wood
[email protected]


----------

